# Those French Road Signs With Gas Flame on them



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Whilst reading a post on here regarding French Banning portable BBQ's made me think.

Driving through France (mainly southern and in forestry areas) often you see signs with a flame in them and usually with a certain weight limit prohibiting them through towns and villages.

I assume this means no Large LPG gas tankers allowed and they must use the Autoroutes?

Am I correct in assuming these were brought in after the gas tanker exploded 20 or so years ago killing over 200 hundred people or am I way off the mark?

Do explain....
Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Treverse Interdit*

Is what I think it usually states (see title)

Trev


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

One of my first questions on here on the old site when I first found MHF was what is the sign on the motorways mean with a picture of an exploding car. I don't think I got an answer that was not frivoulous. From that day on I knew this was the place for me.

Took me several years of travelling through France keeping a look out for the dreaded Gonflies before someone corrected my belief  

Back on topic. I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

this sign means that lorries carrying _inflammable substances as cargo_ in excess of the given weight limit are banned here.

So you and your motorhome are fully OK to go there.

Unless, of course, you have loaded your habitation area packed full with gas bottles... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Pusser said:


> One of my first questions on here on the old site when I first found MHF was what is the sign on the motorways mean with a picture of an exploding car. I don't think I got an answer that was not frivoulous. From that day on I knew this was the place for me.
> 
> Took me several years of travelling through France keeping a look out for the dreaded Gonflies before someone corrected my belief
> 
> Back on topic. I don't know the answer to your question.


Historically our family have only gone to France for wars so what is/are Gonflies?

Frank


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > One of my first questions on here on the old site when I first found MHF was what is the sign on the motorways mean with a picture of an exploding car. I don't think I got an answer that was not frivoulous. From that day on I knew this was the place for me.
> ...


I see your family won...well done. I think gonflies and gonflages are all things to do with flat tyres.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It took us a little while to get the dictionary out and realise that "Interdit sauf chantier" did not mean " Forbidden, except singers"

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> It took us a little while to get the dictionary out and realise that "Interdit sauf chantier" did not mean " Forbidden, except singers"
> 
> G


There's another one that informs you that your chassis is deformed 8O


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I can't find it now (there's an admission) but whenever I see a French speed limit sign with Rappel under it, I chuckle at Pusser's account of doing a speed of XX rappels per hour or some such 

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> this sign means that lorries carrying _inflammable substances as cargo_ in excess of the given weight limit are banned here.
> 
> ...


I remember 3 or 4 years ago a well meaninhg new member on another forum warning others that they were not allowed to go through the tunnel at Rouen carrying gas bottles because he'd seen that warning sign 3 or 4km up the hill.
Caused a 5 minute panic for some.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> I can't find it now (there's an admission) but whenever I see a French speed limit sign with Rappel under it, I chuckle at Pusser's account of doing a speed of XX rappels per hour or some such


No probs Dave, if ever you need help with a search, i'm your man 8) :roll:

>>Pussers Rappel post<<

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

:notworthy: 

Dave


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

My personal favourite is the sign you often see at French level crossings:

"Un train peut en cacher un autre!"

Very Zen, very deep :? :? 

(I'll get me manteau  )


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Those French road signs*

:? 
The signs that really get me, either in France or elsewhere, are the ones warning to beware of wild animals - you know, the one with a leaping stag.
During now more than 40 years of driving UK or Continent, only once, quite recently, came across a small fawn trying to cross the road somewhere around Epernay in France.

On the other hand, remember a few years ago on the road that you take along the Scottish coast to get to the ferry for Northern Ireland, no warning signs whatever, and a huge stag leapt across the road right in front of me and a bus coming in the opposite direction. He got across OK, but me and the bus driver almost got dirty pants!
saluti, 
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One that puzzled us for years was the road marking on exit roads in South Africa. The sign would read, for example : Jo'berg Slegs Only.

We used to wonder who these " slegs" were and why they were the only ones allowed to use the exit road.

Then it dawned on us.....! :lol: 

G


----------

